# Addict cycles frame?Post pics here



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey everyone,I ordered a Addicts cycle frame today hoping it will arrive soon.In the mean time I would like to see pics of your setups,got any? Post 'em up!


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

XSL_Will has a really really nice one.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Super sick bike. Not much else to say.









Right after I built it up, before some changes.









Raced DH with it setup like that.

It's got Deity bars now. And I'm thinking about decent 26s for it.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Thats super sleek and nice.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

how much did you order yours for turboinferno? this is a used one but.... damn cheap, considering this is not a cheaply constructed aluminum frame...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...30023500039&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> how much did you order yours for turboinferno? this is a used one but.... damn cheap, considering this is not a cheaply constructed aluminum frame...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...30023500039&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


I've seen them go on ebay new for just a couple bucks more. This guy keeps listing batches of 5 of them.

I got mine new for less than that shipped.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey will, do you have a 26 up front and a 24 in the back?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> Hey will, do you have a 26 up front and a 24 in the back?


I only did that to race DH. To slack it out a bit and help the front end get over things a little better. Somebody told me it was fast and flowy, which is why I took the hardtail. They're full of sh!t.

Usually I run dual 24s. I had a set of 26" Mavic X321s (I think). I put 5 or 6 flatspots/dents in the rear rim the first ride, and I run more than enough tire pressure and I made sure to prestretch and tension the spokes evenly.

I was going to get a set of Atomlab Trailpimps, but I didn't act fast enough, and the offer passed. Same thing with my DH rig...


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

So is that Pike a 426 U-Turn?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pike SL with modded dampeners.It's an o5, not an o6.


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

I got the frame for 400 shipped direct from addictcycles.


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats a nice bike .Anymore?


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I just picked a brand new frame for 200 and will be stripping off the parts from my DK Xenia (<- Xenia frame = unbreakable, but crap) in the next two weeks. I'll post some pics up then.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I wish i could get a frame like that.
Damn i'm poor.


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

*oooohhhhhh yeah*

ok well my frame came in today.I'll post a pic after I transfer all the parts from my current frame:thumbsup:


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

ok....well,I almost have it together.Just waiting on the derailluer hanger.Also have a bash guard from e13 coming in.Heres a up dated pic anyway....well except for the crank guts for the BB which I've installed today. here goes.....










26" wheels ,manitou fork, mx-2 disk brakes, basicly everything that was switched over from my gary fisher


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

wow man that is some long stem you got on there


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

well yeah,I was thinking the same thing.I've never came across a fork with a stem like this.Anyone know of a fix for this thing?


----------



## nightfall (Apr 28, 2006)

turboinferno83 said:


> well yeah,I was thinking the same thing.I've never came across a fork with a stem like this.Anyone know of a fix for this thing?


Just cut it down a couple inches (make sure to measure), and take of a couple spacers.


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah,I thought of that.Its just taking a hacksaw to your forks seemed a little of :nono: situation,but you gotta do what you gotta do I guess.

Thanks for the input nightfall. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

No Hacksaw, get a pipe cutter, it will make a perfect cut, you can gran one for about $9 at Lowes or Home Depot...


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

aaaaahhhh,yes.That is a great idea! Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Here is my newly built up rig with not so new parts. Enjoy.






























Addict Cycles
Azonic World Force handlebars
DK Vice grips w/ bar plugs
DK alloy stem
Marzocchi Dirt Jam Pro
Avid BB5 brake
FSA Pig headset
DK Huck It seat
Kenda K-Rad 2.3
Sun Rhyno Lite XL 36h w/ DK 10mm hubs
Stolen bb
DK Chopstix cranks
Kink Sprocket w/ bash
DK pedals
KMC chain


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

i like it...simple and black 

looks like it ride nice to


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

pavement_hurts said:


> Here is my newly built up rig with not so new parts. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 199195
> 
> ...


looks very simple and solid, I dig it. looks fun for sure.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Those bikes all look nice IMO.


----------



## i_suck (Jun 22, 2006)

is there a ebay seller that lists these alot? thanks


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I've been seeing a few on there. I found mine from some random guy though.


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

allright friends,I just got it together and went for a nice little ride around in the night.I took this pic with the cellphone in a laundromat so looks like crap,but here it is anyway!!


I basicly just swaped everything over from the 06 gary fisher,excluding the front derailluer .


----------



## i_suck (Jun 22, 2006)

turboinferno83 said:


> yeah,I thought of that.Its just taking a hacksaw to your forks seemed a little of :nono: situation,but you gotta do what you gotta do I guess.
> 
> Thanks for the input nightfall. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


your shop has a specail tool for cutting the steerer tube. it locks on and you use a hack saw for a evan cut then you file it down. i would shorten that and get a shorter stem( bontrager earl maybe)


----------



## americanethics (Dec 1, 2005)

looks promising, but you've still got a lot of work ahead of you imo. Switch out the stem, cranks and pedals for starters.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

omg...get a shorter stem and cut that steering tube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

holy mother of long stem batman!


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

I aggree that the stem needsto be shortened.Why newcranks andall that?If its not broke don't fix it! thou,I do want to go SS.These gears are pissing me off!!


----------



## E3DMP (May 30, 2006)

Here's mine...... :thumbsup: .........


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Thats a pretty neat black and yellow theme goin on there.


----------



## E3DMP (May 30, 2006)

Thanks... 

My hand was sort of forced. I got a great deal on the wheels new, but then I thought the bike looked unfinished with the yellow graphic wheels, so I thought I'd blend it a little with grips and a seat........... My only other option was peeling the stickers off the wheels I guess


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

well its been awhile.Since I started this whole thing yet I still havent posted my bike.Here is yet another nasty photo i took.Im running converted SS,26",cut down crowbars.I never put the chain guard on but wish I had as I keeep tearing myself up when I land on the teeth.....ok stay tuned as Im waiting to recover my pass for image hosting......ill post soon


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

ok, well , looks like Im not gonna be able to post up right now .Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mbnickel (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's my Addict on 24's:










I just put her together last night, and I'm working out the kinks right now. She's pieced together w/ a bunch of parts that I had on my Kona Scrap, but from the little 30 minute ride I was able to get in, she feels as good as a high-priced call girl...

Can't wait for the rain to end and for it to warm up a bit around here.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Usually I run dual 24s.


Ew :bluefrown:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Ew :bluefrown:


Hey, why don't you look at the date that was posted?  The spec has changed quite a bit since... Also notice that I had said I am looking for 26s for it... That was in 2006...


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

turboinferno,the frame and most of the build are looking good but you need to get rid of the pedal refelctors asap.


----------



## fixtup (Jan 10, 2008)

*Here's another recent build*

This one was put together in January for a little local shredder. Pretty sick spec.










the frames are on sale right now for only $319 too!


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's mine I have been working on it for a little over a year now, I think it is pretty cool


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice bikes all around!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Picture is a bit dated. Got a 5 inch Hayes rear rotor. Got a Syntace Superforce stem. Got a 25.4 Deity bar and Lifesaver barends - Thanks Eric.

New tires and pedals are on the list. Thinking of Deity pedals when they hit. Or going with Wah-Wah or MG1. Maybe grab the 25.4 Fantom stem when it releases.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Go Mg-1's, awesome pedals, lighter than ody pc's too


----------



## AaronZ636 (Jan 2, 2008)

Where can these frames be picked up at? Looks sick!


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

AaronZ636 said:


> Where can these frames be picked up at? Looks sick!


Its amazing what you'll find on www.google.com try searching addict frame, addict bikes, etc, etc. Just my guess but you might find something on google:madman:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> Go Mg-1's, awesome pedals, lighter than ody pc's too


I am not to fond my mg-1s, every time I hit them on something it takes a huge cunk out of the side since their magnesium. Also seemd to have cracked the bolt on the end and now they ahve a bunch of play. Also pretty much ate up all my shins.


----------



## Plunder (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone still riding these? I am about to bust mine out of the basement and revamp it for summer(go from 1x9 to SS, and stick it on a diet to be specific). I'll throw up some pics of course....


----------



## Plunder (Feb 19, 2011)

Brought it out for the first time this year.


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm still riding my Addict, well I will be when this gawt forsaken heat breaks. I'm thinking of putting on some holly rollers or something similar. Less rolling resistance than the High Rollers. Looks like their site is no more though.


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks for the postings i am putting mine back together once again mine is so similar to the yellow one same wheels different pike same tires gears and eastern 3piece cranks with a gussett g wheel front ring love that frame will be killing it this summer on that beautiful bike


----------



## Augtron (Oct 15, 2012)

*Addicts for Sale $400 + Shipping*

Have 6 Black Addict and 2 Grey if any one wants one I can ship almost any where.

Addict Cycles Urban/DJ Frame

Heat treated 6066 tubing designed for dirt, street , park, or race 
2.5" max tire size

Top Tube - 21.8

Chainstay - 15.75-16.65

Head angle - 69.5

Seat angle - 70.3

Headset - 1 1/8"

BB - 68mm

Seatpost - 27.2

F Der - 31.8mm

Horizontal box section dropouts with stainless steel tensioners and bolt on derailleur hanger

Addict Cycles Frame bullproof Chain Tensioners Freeride Hardtail Urban DJ 24 26 | eBay


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Augtron said:


> Have 6 Black Addict and 2 Grey if any one wants one I can ship almost any where.
> 
> Addict Cycles Urban/DJ Frame
> 
> ...


Dude, please don't spam the board like this. Pay the $2 so you can post this in the classifieds then you are allowed to create a new thread advertising your paid classified, instead of reviving a bunch of old threads.


----------



## FLCL (Nov 30, 2012)

is that spanish or mid bb?


----------

